# red root floater phyllanthus fluitans sale or trade



## carlos puron

Hi everyone I have some red root floaters for sale or trade this plants the better the light the more colorful the roots mine is a medium light and they grow kind of pink however in my 2.5 gallons tanks they grow red and long
Plants come from my 75 gallons I don't use CO2 or fertilizer so there should be no melting plants

price would be 6 dollars per generous handful I would try to ship on weekdays if I can't mostly because of traffic I'll ship Saturday for sure 6 dollars shipping up to 2 handfuls with tracking number provided I don't have DOA warranty so mind your weather anyway if something goes wrong we can always deal something 

thanks for reading pm if interested


----------



## carlos puron

I also have 3 Amazon sword trims with roots already they're about 3" 2 of them have a bunch of leaves already the other two have like 3 -4 leaves 4 dollars each there are the pics and the mother plant ( mother plant not for sale)


----------



## yippee

Still available??


----------



## carlos puron

Yes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aqua Jon

red root still available? and how is TX weather, Im in CA? How often does it flower?


----------



## carlos puron

Is getting cold in Texas but that's actually better for the plants I don't know how often it flowers mines always have little flower
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

